# Grizabella Saluki



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl! I admire salukis - love a dog that can run like the wind. I bet they wouldn't like cold climates though...

how's her prey drive? Can you safely let her off leash anywhere or does she have a tendency to scoot after stuff?


----------



## momtolabs (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgoues!! Love Salukis.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So pretty! She has a mischevious glint in her eye!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

LOVE Salukis!!!! Awesome that she can be off leash like that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, great pictures.


----------

